# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Silhouet Breda kliniek-ervaringen

## vibi

hallo, ik zit te denken aan een borst vergroting bij het silhouet kliniek in breda . maar heeft iemand hiet positieve/negatieve ervaring er mee .op de site is natuurlijk alles mooi en prachtig , maar ik hecht meer waarde aan ervaring van andere 
met vr gr vibi

----------


## binky

probeer eens de ats kliniek in vlijmen daar heb ik geweldige ervaringen mee

----------


## maryke22

nouw ik hep ze daar ook laten zette 
in breda 
en mijn vriedin ook
egt suppppper en goede na zorg 
nou suces ik hooor het wel

----------


## b-mamalicious

> hallo, ik zit te denken aan een borst vergroting bij het silhouet kliniek in breda . maar heeft iemand hiet positieve/negatieve ervaring er mee .op de site is natuurlijk alles mooi en prachtig , maar ik hecht meer waarde aan ervaring van andere 
> met vr gr vibi


Hallo, ik wordt as zaterdag geopereerd in breda door R. Vercoutere. Ik weet niet of ik deze site ga herinneren... maar wie er dus na deze week meer wil weten over Silhouet en het resultaat; [email protected]
Ik ben nog nooit zo zenuwachtig geweest in heel mn leven, maar ik moet en zal gewoon gaan, anders heb ik al deze topjes en leuke setjes voor niets gekocht... brrrrrr spannend!!
kuzzzz

----------


## Agnes574

Momenteel heeft de silhouetkliniek een operatieverbod,het is op het ned en belg nieuws geweest en staat in alle kranten...ze zouden niet de vereiste diploma's hebben...hoe denken jullie daarover?? Ik zou me daar nu niet graag laten opereren als alles waarheid blijkt te zijn!!

----------


## vibi

hallo, het spijt me dat ik niet meer heb gereageet op de antwoorden van mijn eigen vraag.
ik ben uteindelijk naar breda geweest voor een gesprek . halverwege het gesprek belde er iemand op die dacht dat ze een ontsteking had . de vrouw met wie we het gesprek hadden was lichtelijk geiriteerd door de vragen van de persoon want terwijl ze de vrouw aan de andere kant van de lijn verzekerde dat ze geen ontsteking aan haar borsten had was ze konstand bezig met haar ogen te rollen . daar kreeg ik geen goed gevoel bij , en heb besloten niet naar breda te gaan .
op aanraden van een vriendin van mij ben ik naar Linea Aesthetica te brussel gegaan in januari, ik ben daar uiterst goed geholpen en ben erg tevrden met het resultaat , en achteraf erblij dat ik na wat er in het nieuws kwam niet naar breda ben gegaan 
vr gr vibi

----------


## b-mamalicious

Hallo dames, ik ben (de laatste dag dat ze open waren) geopereerd bij silhouet. Iedereen die zegt dat je daar wordt behandelt als een nummertje die lult uit zn nek! Ze hebben bij mij ruim de tijd genomen voor de operatie, die duurde ook iets langer om alles op zn mooist te maken. Ook na die tijd hebben ze me alle tijd van de wereld gegeven totdat ik er echt klaar voor was om naar huis te gaan en in de tussentijd houden ze je goed in de gaten en verzorgen ze je op een superlieve, zelfs liefdevolle manier. Ik merkte gewoon aan ze dat het ze echt wel uitmaakt hoe jij je voelt ect. Als je zelf gewoon aardig en normaal doet krijg je dat driedubbel terug! Mijn boebies zijn precies zoals ik ze wou... supermooi!! Je hoort nou alleen alle negatieve verhalen, maar ik hoop echt dat het helemaal goed komt met deze kliniek en dat ze hun naam weer kunnen opbouwen in hun nieuwe kliniek. Dat mag ook weleens gezegd worden want ik ben ze echt dankbaar!!!

----------

